# What is the dial on the front of the Swarm Bait box?



## Tomson (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,

What is the dial on the front of the Swarm Bait box? And is there information in how it is used.

I am talking about the round disc that has 4 or so different screens and holes in it that spins over the entrance.

Tom


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

One version is here:

http://www.blueskybeesupply.com/large-yellow-entrance-adapter-disc-yead/


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

"What is the dial on the front of the Swarm Bait box? And is there information in how it is used."
Tom,
The dial (or entrance disc) is used for two things. First, there is a hole in the box itself that is about the size of the large round hole in the disc. The disc is rotated to cover that hole so the bees cannot get out while moving the trap. The different settings on the disc are to allow ventilation or to allow worker bees to get out but keep the queen inside.
The second thing the dial is used for is to tune the hive to improve download speeds on nearby WiFi connections. Cheers,


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Riverderwent said:


> The second thing the dial is used for is to tune the hive to improve download speeds on nearby WiFi connections. Cheers,


I thought it was to change the radio station?


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

The discs work great. Just make sure you turn very quickly to the closed setting when ready to move the bees. Otherwise you find out they also work as guillotine...experience


----------



## Tomson (Feb 9, 2015)

Riverderwent said:


> The second thing the dial is used for is to tune the hive to improve download speeds on nearby WiFi connections. Cheers,


Wow, beekeeping has really progressed over the years.

Thanks all for you help. I will make sure to put one on my swarm box.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

wow...:shhhh: bee town houses with adjustable wi-fi. I am behind the times...


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

the entrance discs also allow you to reduce entrance size to control robbing. last summer I notice a robbing problem on a new split. I closed the entrance disc right away to screen position. I went and got a sheet to throw over the nuc box, next day the sheet was removed and I just cracked the disc open. it worked real nice. the robbers found something else to keep occupied. the discs come plastic or steel. sometimes they stick to the box, I hive tool will losen them without breaking.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

And I thought it was to select the size of swarm you wanted to catch....


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Tomson said:


> Wow, beekeeping has really progressed over the years.
> 
> Thanks all for you help. I will make sure to put one on my swarm box.


Like.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

It also keeps birds and other critters out of your swarm trap.


----------

